# Newbie Range report Ruger GP-100



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

The sights were spot on right out of the box, that's a plus for me as my eye sight is not what it used to be. I fired 100 rds at 10 yards, 70 at center mass and 30 headshot. Good. tight grouping when I remember to sqeeze the trigger. All center mass hit black and dropped 8 for the head shot.
Not too bad for me since I haven't fired a Handgun since 1976. Even thoe I never fired a Magnum, the recoil wasen't all that bad.

I really love this Gun and I think I made the right choice for me when I bought this 4 incher. I think I found a new hobby!:smt033

Happy Shooting!

Next time, I'll try to remember my digi camera and fresh batteries............


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats! I'm so glad you decided on the GP. It is truly a great pistol.  Yes, get that camera out and gather some evidence for the rest of us.


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

I did pick out the sihlouette they use for the ccw class, next time I'll use the Able Target to hone in my dope and save the target for pics.................


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

I thought my wife threw out the Target, but she saved it.
This was shot at 10 yards, now don't laugh as I haven't fired a Handgun since 1976 and my desert tanker googles were fogging up half the time.............................


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Are you shooting the gun in double action mode, and are you using .357 Magnum ammo, rather than .38?

If so, that's not too bad for a first effort. You have several bulls eyes and quite a few that are close. All I can recommend to improve your consistency is to shoot slower, wear good ear protection, and maybe shoot lightweight .38's a lot to perfect your trigger finger control.

You also might want to put a set of 'Goodyears' on it, if you intend to shoot a lot of magnums. I like Pachmayrs, myself, but Hogues are also OK. They don't look as good as the factory gripstocks, but they may improve your shooting.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Not to shabby. I'd also recommend a "Form first, fast last" approach to getting back into shooting. It's always better to start out with good habits first rather than have to try and break them later. Good luck, let us know if we can help out.


Zhur


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

357 Semi fast SA and the Head shots were intensional. I knew when I FUBARed a shot. Next time at the range, it will be slow and easy. Tanker goggles and progressive lens don't mix at all. I just bought a nice pair of Fitover Saftey Glasses, that should help...................


----------



## macgulley (Mar 10, 2009)

I think he's dead. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Chief_10Beers said:


> 357 Semi fast SA and the Head shots were intensional. I knew when I FUBARed a shot. Next time at the range, it will be slow and easy. Tanker goggles and progressive lens don't mix at all. I just bought a nice pair of Fitover Saftey Glasses, that should help...................


It's a DA revolver, so why not practice shooting it DA? The trigger will smooth up after a while, or you can get it smoothed up professionally, or even do it yourself, with a little research, a Wolfe spring kit, and careful sanding.

As for glasses, lose the progressives - they will drive you nuts trying to shoot. Buy a pair of weak reading glasses at Walmart that brings your front sight into focus, but doesn't completely blur out your target. You will get used to aiming at a blurry target, but the front sight needs to be sharp.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice shooting! I agree that if this will be a Self Defense weapon that you should eventually transition to DA shots (start off by firing 10% of your shots DA and then increase the percentage). However, that is still some good shooting.


Finally, you may find that practicing with 158 grain 38 to be more economical than practicing with 357 magnums.

Do you have a good strongside holster for your GP yet?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Well Chief, that target is surely dead however you look at it.

By the way, did you have the 10 Beers before after or while shooting? :anim_lol::smt068

I also own a 4" GP100 in blue. It is on my side in a Galco Summer Comfort IWB holster as we speak. The Summer Comfort is just as comfortable as my Don Hume 721 OWB unit. I can wear them from daybreak till bedtime without any discomfort whatever I am doing. I obtained a Grip for the 3" GP100 which works much better for concealed carry. Regretably they are a discontinued item so may be extreemly hard to find should you want one.

Pachmeyer also made a small grip which has been discontinued but might be available as new old stock in an out of the way gun shop. I found one in such a place.

The trigger on newer GP's is considerably better out of the box than in years past so I advise you to refrain from use of sandpaper as suggested above.

Good luck and enjoy the new toy.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Just throwing this out there but when I first bought my GP years ago I noticed I shot much better groups with .38s than .357s. I guessed that I was flinching. This was my first center fire pistol. A guy I knew made a suggestion to test to be sure. 

Open the cylinder with two to three rounds in your hand. While looking straight ahead get each round into a chamber by feel and spin the cylinder before closing. Immiedatly bring the revovler up and press the trigger and on each trigger press when the hammer falls on an empty chamber you will know very quickly whether you are flinching or more likely antisipating recoil ( I still find myself doing this on the very 1st shot for some reason every once in a while). This helped quite a bit once you know your doing it.


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

jeb21 said:


> Do you have a good strongside holster for your GP yet?


No, not yet, I will after I obtain my CCW if not sooner........................


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

TOF said:


> Well Chief, that target is surely dead however you look at it.
> 
> By the way, did you have the 10 Beers before after or while shooting? :anim_lol::smt068
> 
> ...


LoL! After, but it has been 33years since I last shot a Handgun. I really like the rubber grips with the wood inlay, it fits my hand really well..................


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

When the time comes to get a good holster, don't be afraid to spend in excess of $50-$75. Galco makes excellent products. I also the have the summer comfort and really like it. 

A good quality leather belt makes a world of difference for carry. Finally, you may find that Bianchi Speed Strips are an easy way to carry extra ammo when you don't want the bulk of a speed loader.

Best of luck with your new handgun.


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the report! :smt023 Good shooting!


----------

